# Real estate investing through Crowdestate



## R40 (Nov 3, 2019)

Over the past few weeks, I have been considering how to add real estate to my overall investment portfolio. I have considered REITs, rental properties and more. But through my research, I did also stumble upon quite a few crowdfunding platforms, where most of them are only available for European investors. However, I found a platform called Crowdestate which has existed since 2014 and offers a return of 17.64%. They do also have a lot of users, which I think makes them seem like a fairly legit platform. This leads me to my question:

What is your opinion about this type of real estate investing, and does anybody on this forum have any experiences with Crowdestate?


----------



## Retail Investor (Jun 29, 2019)

R40 said:


> What is your opinion about this type of real estate investing, and does anybody on this forum have any experiences with Crowdestate?


In my opinion, this type of real estate investing is riskier than conventional real estate investments. We have yet to see how these crowdfunding platforms will perform during financial slowdowns, the properties are managed by other than yourself, investments are located in foreign countries, etc.

With that said, I must admit that I am actually using Crowdestate myself. I do so due to the fact that I believe that the risk/reward level is quite ok. But I only have a small part of my overall portfolio invested on the platform (around 3%). 

Before you are going to decide whether to use the platform or not, I recommend that you do some reading:
https://www.financialsamurai.com/risks-of-real-estate-crowdfunding-investing/ (mentions some of the risks associated with real estate crowdfunding)
https://p2plendingsites.com/crowdestate-review/ (mentions both the pros and cons of using Crowdestate)


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Risk is certainly high. You're basically giving your money to someone and don't know if you'll ever see it again - except hopes to make a high return. 

Considering its not a local business and non-regulated, its not an 'investment vehicle' I would consider myself. There is no exit strategy either which is a concern for me.

I am more than comfortable holding a REIT, earning single digit returns, or an actual investment property that I have complete control over.


----------



## Fain87 (Jan 20, 2018)

R40 said:


> Over the past few weeks, I have been considering how to add real estate to my overall investment portfolio. I have considered REITs, rental properties and more. But through my research, I did also stumble upon quite a few crowdfunding platforms, where most of them are only available for European investors. However, I found a platform called Crowdestate which has existed since 2014 and offers a return of 17.64%. They do also have a lot of users, which I think makes them seem like a fairly legit platform. This leads me to my question:
> 
> What is your opinion about this type of real estate investing, and does anybody on this forum have any experiences with Crowdestate?


Crowdfunding is good but sometimes the fee's and restrictions are a pain. I prefer Crowdfunding for PE versus real estate because of the other benefits. Why not pick a local crowdfunding site? https://www.fundscraper.com/ or Frontfundr


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Watch some episodes of American Greed and see how much fraud goes on in real estate before you go this route.


----------



## money_talks (Mar 21, 2020)

Mortgage u/w said:


> Risk is certainly high. You're basically giving your money to someone and don't know if you'll ever see it again - except hopes to make a high return.
> 
> Considering its not a local business and non-regulated, its not an 'investment vehicle' I would consider myself. There is no exit strategy either which is a concern for me.
> 
> I am more than comfortable holding a REIT, earning single digit returns, or an actual investment property that I have complete control over.


Absolutely agree with your opinion.


----------



## dalebreton (Apr 14, 2020)

I have no experience with Crowdestate but that the estate is the best way to invest money is the truth. There are 3 main things to invest in - gold, estate, and working affaire. So you can make 3 in 1. I'm not sure that crowdfunding will bring you such results that you want, read some information also about investing platforms and marketplaces. They propose longer-term cooperation where, on the one hand, the investor is interested in the deal because he receives a percent and you, in turn, lose nothing get a high investment rate. Generally, choose a more suitable option just for you. Success!


----------

